

Gmail Autopilot - bradgessler
http://mail.google.com/mail/help/autopilot/index.html

======
fiaz
I'm amazed at how much effort Google is putting into their little prank.

~~~
ricree
I personally preferred Virgle from last year (
<http://www.google.com/virgle/index.html> ).

------
nazgulnarsil
pretty meh except for "I just returned from Bali and won the lottery"

